# iui help



## chloe79 (May 8, 2010)

hi just need some information about iui my peroids are heavey and im not on every month im wondering would iui be better for me to have a baby or is it a waste of time kind regards


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Well I certainly wouldn't advise having a baby just to help your periods as it's such a big decision & life affecting change to any womans life. If it is just your periods you are worried about you could try the mirena coil which is supposed to help heavy periods, or even some types of pill can help.

If your cycles are irregular it could be you have something called PCOS which you can be tested for & if you have it there are lots of things that can be done to help you & your periiods. I would sy your first port of call should be your GP.

As for ahving a baby helping with periods I was old that it would help (I had heavy,painful & irregular periods) but inactual fact it's only a break from it & 3-4 years on from having my DS I have heavy periods & painful ones  back (although that could be affected by my age!)

HTH?


----------



## chloe79 (May 8, 2010)

hi sorry what i was meant to say is im trying for a baby but my peroids isnt every month and im on very heavey would that stop me having iui as i have been to see someone b4 and they done tests and found there wasnt anything wrong with me or my fiance please any infor would be great help thanks


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Chloe,

You should talk to the fertility clinic about options as they will be able to answer your questions fully.

I don't think heavy periods are a reason not to have IUI.  If you have IUI on a medicated and monitored cycle - so you take FSH to help the follicles grow and you are regularly scanned and then given a trigger shot to make you ovulate, the insemination will be carefully timed.

So my advice would be to talk to your GP or make an appointment at a fertilty clinic and get some advice.

Hope that helps

Smiling xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Chloe  there isnt any reason why you couldn't have IUI with heavy & irregular periods. As smiling says it's most likely you would have a medicated IUI cycle which would control your cycle & be monitored to ensure you are ovulating You would probably have a hcg jab to mature & release your follicles too. Problem is most clinics will want you to try clomid first & possibly have other tests such as a HSG/lap & dye to heck your tubes are open, A lot of NHS clinics don't offer IUI these days either as their funding is directed to funding IVF so ut may be you have to think about a private clinic

Good luck hon


----------



## chloe79 (May 8, 2010)

thanks hun ill let u know what they say as going to ring them this week to talk to my fertility doc talk soon


----------

